# I shouldn't have tested early!



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi I tested 10 dp iui (4 days early) and got a BFN is there a possibilty it could change to a BFP, I was so positive about this treatment and wish I hadn't tested early


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

EVERY CHANCE, i'm sending the pee stick  round to you!!

Don't test again until test day, stay positive and look after yourself.

Lots of love

Bev x


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks bev really appreciate you replying so quickly, god we make our own lives harder for ourselves sometimes, I should have just waited but the temptation of seeing a little faint line on that pee stick was too much   
The pee stick   have given me a warning and a small fine   Thanks again bev


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Only 4 days Bee, try and hold on, i'm there with you all the way         xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Bee

It could just be too early sweetheart

I tested day 10-14 and got bfn's

I got a BFP on day 14 from a blood test and day 15 on a peestick

[fly]                [/fly]

Love Emxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi girls, Just to let you know that af has confirmed a bfn for me   But Thankyou for your messages of hope it really helped yesterday x


----------



## rushdengal (Jun 8, 2009)

hi,

so sorry for you, i 'm just about to start IUI next month and can only imagine how it must feel waiting and then a BFN.  Stay strong, theres lots of people here to support you and lots of success stories.


----------

